# IPAD et utilisation professionnelle.



## jupiter123 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour 

Je voudrai lancer un nouveau sujet sur l'utilisation professionnelle de l'ipad dans le monde professionnel. Je serais très curieux de savoir a quoi il vous sert ? Ce que vous en faites vraiment ? Ce que vous mettez dessus et pourquoi faire ? Comment vous l'utilisez au quotidien et pourquoi faire ? Les logiciels que vous utilisez vraiment au quotidien,  Et si vous trouvez que cet outil tient la route par rapport à un MB par exemple.

Quand à moi, j'avoue être très déstabilisé par cet outil. La coordination IOS/OS X LION n'est vraiment pas évidente. 

Pour votre information je suis conseil en Immobilier. Je suis pas mal en rdv peu au bureau. 

Je possède un bel Imac 20 pouces de 2007 qui marche très bien, un ipad 3G 64 G°, un iphone 3GS, un powerbook G4 800 powerpc...

Coté utilisation au quotidien (Ipad) mon expérience au quotidien a été lamentable. J'ai perdu énormément de temps et énormément d'efficacité. 
- J'ai essayé de prendre des notes dessus manuscrites ou par traitement de texte mon cahier a spirale est bien plus efficace. 
- L'Ipad ne me sert qu'à montrer mes photos d'immeubles en rendez vous ce que je peux tout aussi bien faire avec un iphone, 
- je me sers d'evernote (abonnement annuel) pour compiler des information et les lire a tête reposée puis les résumer si besoin est dans des dossier projet papier ou informatique. 
- L'absence d'USB est pour moi un véritable problème. J'ai environs 200 dossiers composés de fichiers divers. Lorsque je suis en rdv j'ai parfois besoin d'en consulter certains. Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution aussi simple que l'arborescence OSX. La synchronisation est complexe et une galère du fait de l'approche philosophique différente des deux systèmes. 
- Les systèmes de stockage style Itunes, Dropbox, Icloud, goodreader sont incomplets. 
- Une clef USB est bien plus pratique. Un mini DD externe aussi mais ces systèmes ne fonctionnent pas sur Ipad alors qu'ils sont tellement faciles à utiliser au quotidien.  

J'en suis arrivé à l'amère conclusion que je ferais mieux d'abandonner mon Ipad et d'acheter un vrai portable et que mon achat, peut être un peu impulsif fût une véritable erreur qui m'a couté assez cher. 

Cependant, avant de franchir le pas je me demande si je suis le seul à rencontrer ce type de problême. Peut être quelque chose m'a échappé. Peut être ais je fait une mauvaise utilisation de l'IPAD et y aurait il une autre façon de gérer ce sujet de façon simple et efficace. Plus professionnelle. Peut être est ce que je lui demande trop que sa capacité à faire. 

Aussi, en confrontant nos points de vue sans langue de bois, avec une vue professionnelle ce sujet nos échanges nous permettront d'y voir plus clair et nous permettront de nous aider les uns les autres.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Novembre 2011)

Malheureusement je pense que tu as finalement raison et que vouloir faire de la bureautique avec un iPad n'est pas (à mon sens) judicieux.
L'iPad est un bel outil pour visionner des photos, (les faire avec n'est pas terrible) pour visionner des vidéos (Les faire avec est acceptable sans plus) et visionner des films.
Il est aussi super pour jouer et pour toute autre utilisation dans le monde des Applis. qui lui sont dédiées.
C'est aussi un outil suffisant (pas des plus pratique) pour relever lire et envoyer des mails et quand même assez pratique pour aller sur internet (Quoique toujours pas de flash au menu...Vieille histoire d'égo !)
En définitif, pour ce qui te concerne, je serai plus favorable à un portable qui (outre les Applis) peut tout faire comme un iPad mais en bien mieux, plus rapide et plus complet. !
icloud, peut changer un peu la donne mais sans plus.


----------



## Khronegon (6 Novembre 2011)

Faut choisir l'outil qui correspond au travail...

Dans ton cas, l'iPad ne te convient pas.

Perso, je l'utilise pour prendre des note avec Pages, quand je dois prendre des notes debout. C'est un peu moins rapide que mon vieux bic et mon blocnote, mais je gagne beaucoup de temps en amont... Pas besoin de retaper mes notes. Et prendre des notes debout avec mon MBA, c'est même pas la peine...

Pour prendre des notes assis à une table, le MBA est plus évident, mais au besoin (quand j'ai pas le MBA avec moi), l'iPad fait le boulot.


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Novembre 2011)

Je vois peu de professionnels se servir professionnellement de leur Ipad. L'utilisation qu'en font ceux que je croise est soit dans le train-l'avion pour mâter un film ou au petit déj à l'hôtel lire les news du pays, quelques uns en réunion pour vérifier en vitesse leurs mails et d'ailleurs pas mal d'entre eux l'utilisent car l'ont reçu.

Bref pour un usage pro rien ne vaut selon moi un véritable ordinateur, j'hésite aussi à prendre un Ipad pour les usages ci-dessus, mais le rapport poids supplémentaire à ajouter en plus de mon Air fait que je n'ai pas franchi le pas et préfère prendre mes moments de détente (films, surf, news au petit déj) sur mon Air.

Espérant t'avoir éclairé.


----------



## firstimac (7 Novembre 2011)

Ma femme vient de s'offrir un Ipad2 derniere generation, nous avons posé la question au vendeur qui a ete affirmatif quand au fait de s'en servir professionnellement, c'est non juste pour le loisir, mais à termes ces tablettes remplaceront les portables ce qui me fait penser qu'ils amelioreront les connectiques et les systemes


----------



## lineakd (8 Novembre 2011)

@jupiter123, qu'est ce qui te manques dans itunes, dropbox, icloud ou goodreader?


----------



## firstimac (8 Novembre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @jupiter123, qu'est ce qui te manques dans itunes, dropbox, icloud ou goodreader?



Pas grand chose, maintenant comme je l'ai précisé dans d'autres post je ne suis pas un crac en informatique, ce que je sais, j'etais artisan j'avais un pc ( je parle au passé car je suis retraité) et j'établissais mes devis, facture, j'avais des logiciels d'etude de déperditions, etc...., c'etait du lourd je ne vois pas faire tout ça sur une tablette, compte tenu du fait en + c'est une memoire flash pas un DD, mais si on me prouve le contraire je ne demande qu'à apprendre


----------



## jupiter123 (8 Novembre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @jupiter123, qu'est ce qui te manques dans itunes, dropbox, icloud ou goodreader?



@lineakd

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. C'est sympa d'avoir votre avis et de pouvoir bénéficier de vos conseils. 

lineakd: En réponse à ta question OUI je peux m'en sortir avec ces systèmes et même avec Dropbox. Avant d'investir dans un MBA je laisse une dernière chance à l'ipad et j'ai repensé mon organisation. Je pense que le vrai problème c'est la philosophie différente entre les deux systèmes. OS X c'est simple on a nos dossiers, et avec le logiciel de son choix on va chercher ce qui nous intéresse. Si on n'a pas assez de mémoire ou si on veut sauvegarder des données en externe une simple USB suffit point. 
IOS tout fonctionne par application. On a une vue plus restrictive. A chaque fois avec des softs comme good reader le fichier est importé sur le "bureau" de l'ipad. On travaille dessus et il faut le re sauver. Des solutions comme Dropbox sont plus simple car on peut y mettre tout type de fichier a condition d'avoir une connection internet. 

Un portable c'est plus simple. C'est le même environnement sur les machines. On est beaucoup moins déstabilisé. C'est simple et efficace. Mais cela coupe un peu la communication client en reunion ce que l'ipad ne fait pas. 

Oui on peut presque tout faire dans l'ipad mais ce n'est pas une extension de mon imac. C'est un simple relai. Quand a icloud c'est le "bordel". Vous connaissez la dernière ? Apres avoir tout rendu bien carré sur icloud j'ai eu la surprise de ne plus avoir en interrogation en ligne aucun fichier. Ceux ci étaient pourtant bien présents sur mon ipad. Comment faire confiance à cette solution ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Novembre 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Je vois peu de professionnels se servir professionnellement de leur Ipad. L'utilisation qu'en font ceux que je croise est soit dans le train-l'avion pour mâter un film ou au petit déj à l'hôtel lire les news du pays, quelques uns en réunion pour vérifier en vitesse leurs mails et d'ailleurs pas mal d'entre eux l'utilisent car l'ont reçu.



Ça dépend peut être de leur profession...
Dans le milieu médical, ça fait un tabac...
Maintenant si t'es tourneur-fraiseur, c'est sûr...


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Il y a également les compagnies aériennes qui investissent des centaines de milliers d'&#8364; pour équiper leurs appareils d'iPad en tant que manuel de bord. Dans leur cas, tout a gagner aux vues des prix et l'encombrement des manuels !


----------



## jupiter123 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Bon je vous raconte la suite de mes pérégrinations avec l'ipad...

Je viens de trouver une utilisation utile au plan commercial de l'Ipad c'est EVERNOTE. Cela me permet de suivre mes projets qui sont de moins en moins sur papier. Je gagne en mobilité ;-) Pour les taches et ma liste du jour étant donnée que je suis assez GTD après avoir jeté l'éponge avec Omnifocus que j'utilisais depuis 5 ans je travaille avec taskpaper. C'est efficace et rapide. Et cela m"vite un peu le papier et les cahiers. 

Ces deux logiciels sont synchronisés entre mon imac et mon ipad. 
Enfin comme je déteste le clavier virtuel de l'ipad (j'adore le toucher d'un vrai clavier) j'ai soudain réalisé que j'avais un clavier bluetooth. J'ai donc fusionné l'ipad avec le clavier bluetooth et ça marche du tonnerre !

Restait le problème de l'écran en verticalité. J'ai acheté à la Fnac un petit doc qui permet de le tenir verticalement un peu comme un bloc A5. Du coup lorsque je suis au bureau il me suffit de mettre mon ipad sur son doc, il se recharge  et en plus se synchronise. ça ne vaut pas encore un vrai MBA mais au moins cela me permet de travailler en attendant d'avoir fini mes tests. 

Pour mes fichiers je réfléchis toujours à la façon de les gérer sur ipad et ce que je vais y mettre peut être avec togo que j'ai déjà, si c'est fiable. En tous cas gros avantage de l'ipad c'est sa légèreté. Je peux même lire la presse le soir dans mon lit ce qui est assez sympa. 

Pour l'achat du MBA j'attends encore un peu de toutes façon je suis très curieux de savoir ce que donnera le 15 pouces s'il sort le choix sera simple si je l'achète c'est soit un 13 soit un 15 mais d'abord un MBA. A moins que je m'en sorte avec l'Ipad...

S'il y a des commerciaux ou même si vous etes dans l'immobilier cela m'amuserait de savoir comment vous vous en sortez avec l'Ipad l'avez vous adopté et pourquoi faire ?


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça dépend peut être de leur profession...
> Dans le milieu médical, ça fait un tabac...
> Maintenant si t'es tourneur-fraiseur, c'est sûr...


On pourrait dire que c'est un très bon outil d'affichage pour les professions où il y a beaucoup de paraitre.....
Je ne suis pas tourneur-fraiseur, il me sert pour de l'affichage de pdf au boulot pour de la doc perso (perso mais utile au boulot) car pour la doc pro je n'ai pas le droit d'utiliser du doc pdf, je dois avoir en permanence la version papier. (dans un grande entreprise de transport ferroviaire )


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> On pourrait dire que c'est un très bon outil d'affichage pour les professions où il y a beaucoup de paraitre.....



Je crois que tu ne connais pas bien l'ensemble de ma profession, ni les services inestimables que peut rendre un iPad, en terme d'outil d'accès immédiat à de multiples références, et à la connaissance en général.
Je te laisse à tes clichés des siècles derniers.


----------



## Fred 80 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Ne te fâches pas. C'est marrant cette façon d'etre désagréable lorsque l'on émet un avis négatif sur leur profession .....
Pour être plus clair un i pad est un outil d'affichage, qui fait beau, propre, riche (allez lâchons nous), mais ce n'est pas un outil au sens informatique du terme. Un petit peu la même chose lorsque l'on parle d'informatique pour un "programmeur" et pour un utilisateur lambda (surf, mail, photo, ...)


----------



## arbaot (11 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> On pourrait dire que c'est un très bon outil d'affichage pour les professions *où il y a beaucoup de paraitre.....*





Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ne te fâches pas. C'est marrant cette façon d'etre désagréable lorsque l'on émet un avis *négatif sur leur profession ..*...
> Pour être plus clair un i pad est un outil d'affichage, qui fait beau, propre, *riche*



restons simple et non péjoratif : 

c'est un outil d'affichage/consultation léger et réactif pour ceux qui en ont cet usage 
et qui vaux le prix qu'on veut y mettre sinon c'est un gadget pour d'autres



> *Un outil est un instrument utilisé par un être vivant* directement ou par le truchement d'une machine afin d'exercer une action sur un élément à traiter (matière brute, objet fini ou semi-fini, être vivant, etc). Il améliore l'efficacité des actions entreprises ou donne accès à des actions impossibles autrement.


----------



## Fred 80 (11 Novembre 2011)

Tout a fait


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça dépend peut être de leur profession...
> Dans le milieu médical, ça fait un tabac...
> Maintenant si t'es tourneur-fraiseur, c'est sûr...



Dans le milieu médical... ceux qui ont besoin d'une imagerie de qualité, sinon chez mon médecin généraliste l'Ipad est peu utilisé .... Ca reste un peu une "spécialisation" et exception comme activité professionnelle non??? En dehors de ça tu dois bien t'imaginer qu'il existe d'autres professions que médecin ou tourneur-fraiseur... Ta réponse est un peu comme le mec qui vient demander "est-ce qu'une fusée est utile" et tu lui réponds "oui si t'es astronaute mais pas si t'es cycliste" ..... La question était simple, voyez-vous beaucoup de pros avec des Ipad, ma réponse est non, les quelques " pros" que croise avec un Ipad sont les députés européens.....qui l'ont en fait reçu. Sinon dans le train ou l'avion c'est ordi avec un clavier, mais peut-être que je ne suis pas dans le même compartiment que ton chirurgien-neurologue....


----------



## Fred 80 (11 Novembre 2011)

Dans le train il y a .... Moi et mon i pad ( en général je regarde un film) mais il est vrai que tu n'en vois pas  tant que cela : un bobo qui a la collection (i pad,phone, parfois pod en plus pour lui tout seul), une dame bon chic, de temps a autres mais jamais un type costard- cravatte. ( pad d'idée réductrice dans ce que je dis mais juste un constat)
Celui qui bosse dans le train ramène un ordinateur. De lá a dire que ce n'est que pour certains métiers il n'y a qu'un pas.
Je ne cache pas que j'apprécie m'enfin  mais j'aimerai un peu plus de souplesse un véritable office par exemple(ce qui doit être faisable avec ce type de processeur?).


----------



## Khronegon (11 Novembre 2011)

Ben moi, je suis médecin, et franchement, le top , c'est d'avoir les deux :
- MBA pour travailler assis à un bureau ;
- Ipad pour prendre mes notes debout

L'ipad, c'est pratique pour prendre des notes en "tout terrain", en tapant avec les pouces.

Dès qu'on peut s'asseoir, le MBA gagne.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ne te fâches pas. C'est marrant cette façon d'etre désagréable lorsque l'on émet un avis négatif sur leur profession .....



Ouaiiii, je sais, c'est pas coool.
Les gens sont d'un désagréable, quand on les agresse, maintenant...

Sans blague, tu te relis


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ne te fâches pas. C'est marrant cette façon d'etre désagréable lorsque l'on émet un avis négatif sur leur profession .....



Quand à parler de personne désagréable, ce serait bien de t'inclure dans le lot, car le post le plus désagréable de ce fil, c'est le tien.



Fred 80 a dit:


> Pour être plus clair un i pad est un outil d'affichage, qui fait beau, propre, riche (allez lâchons nous), mais ce n'est pas un outil au sens informatique du terme. Un petit peu la même chose lorsque l'on parle d'informatique pour un "programmeur" et pour un utilisateur lambda (surf, mail, photo, ...)



Bonjour le préjugé. Si tu n'es pas capable de voir l'iPad comme un appareil informatique à part entière et pouvant être utile professionnellement c'est que tu es borné. 

Je ne suis pas rentré dans la discussion jusqu'à présent, mais franchement ta vision des choses n'est que clichée et me fait remonter 20 en arrière quand les PCistes critiquées le Mac, car ce n'était pas un vrai outil informatique du fait qu'il n'était pas utilisable en ligne de commande.

Perso, j'utilise l'iPad professionnellement. D'une part pour afficher mes catalogues et mes créations (Graphiques ou web). Mais je l'utilise également pour créer, déjà graphiquement avec différents outils, je peux dessiner aussi bien de manière bitmap que vectoriel. J'ai la possibilité d'écrire mes textes quotidiens sans contrainte ou je veux et quand je veux. Même chez moi, lorsqu'il y a un ordinateur à portée de main, je continue d'écrire sur mon iPad dans mon canapé, dans le lit ou sur une table. Cette souplesse je ne peux l'avoir avec un ordi, même portable. Et enfin, je compose de la musique directement dessus pour mes productions multimédias. Je ne monte pas encore la vidéo sur le iPad, mais techniquement ça serait possible.

Ensuite il y a sûrement d'autres utilisations pros que je n'ai pas, mais qui peuvent être utiles en fonction des professions. Possibilité de faire un sondage avec traitement immédiat des données, possibilité d'annoter des PDF et sûrement plein d'autres choses dont je n'ai pas besoin.

Ce n'est pas parce que toi tu ne sais pas te servir du iPad professionnellement que tout le monde est dans ton cas.

Qu'as-tu besoin professionnellement au niveau informatique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2011)

Il faudrait aussi tenir simplement compte du fait que l'iPad 1 n'a été annoncé qu'en janvier 2010. Même si le concept de la tablette est évidemment bien plus ancien, l'iPad est la première tablette à avoir bénéficié d'une diffusion massive auprès du grand public. Au regard de l'histoire de l'informatique, qui n'est pourtant pas bien longue, c'est vraiment un outil tout neuf. 

Je suis conscient en disant cela de ne rien apprendre aux geeks qui errent sur ce site  (), mais je voulais juste rappeler que cette nouveauté de l'iPad, qui en faisait initialement presque un OVNI informatique (d'où les flottements lors de sa sortie), rend encore aujourd'hui délicat tout jugement que l'on pourrait porter sur ses usages. Ceux-ci sont en cours d'être inventés depuis bientôt deux ans, à la fois par Apple, au fur et à mesure des perfectionnements de l'engin, et par ses utilisateurs qui en découvrent de nouvelles utilisations possibles au quotidien. L'iPad 3 sera plus "professionnel" et plus ludique à la fois ; et le 4 encore davantage...   

 Après tout, quand on voit ce qu'était l'Apple I bricolé dans un garage, il fallait être un visionnaire ou un enthousiaste pour se convaincre qu'il y avait là une bonne partie de l'avenir de l'informatique individuelle... Pourtant ces visionnaires et ces enthousiastes ont eu raison. Je ne suis pas inquiet pour l'avenir de l'iPad, si du moins Apple sait le faire progresser.


----------



## Pierrey (12 Novembre 2011)

Globalement, pour les utilisations multitâches, l'iPad est très inférieur à un ordi. Pour un usage "soft" (mails, document, internet, etc.), c'est génial


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2011)

C'est quoi une utilisation multitâche ? 

Moi, je ne fais qu'une seule chose à la fois, donc ça me va. Ensuite, c'est sur que le multitâche sur ordi je comprends ça comme graver un disque et lire sur internet, encoder un film, une musique, ou autre, bref faire un travail ne demandant pas d'être devant son ordo et vaquer a d'autre occupation. La, l'iPad ne peut pas le faire, mais je peux très bien charger des musiques sur iTunes et lire autre chose sur internet ou prendre des photos, etc. Donc, c'est bien multitâche ça non ?


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis conscient en disant cela de ne rien apprendre aux geeks qui errent sur ce site  (), mais je voulais juste rappeler que cette nouveauté de l'iPad, qui en faisait initialement presque un OVNI informatique (d'où les flottements lors de sa sortie), rend encore aujourd'hui délicat tout jugement que l'on pourrait porter sur ses usages. Ceux-ci sont en cours d'être inventés depuis bientôt deux ans, à la fois par Apple, au fur et à mesure des perfectionnements de l'engin, et par ses utilisateurs qui en découvrent de nouvelles utilisations possibles au quotidien [...]



Assez d'accord avec cette analyse. L'un des intérêts fondamental de cet appareil est que l'on peut s'en emparer, en inventer des usages presque à l'infini (son utisation dans l'aviation civile, franchement, pour prévoir ça...) y compris professionnellement. Gwen décrit parfetement le processus...
Le rôle des développeurs, que tu oublies, est aussi fondamental. Certaines iApp pro sont des pépites, dont je n'ai tout simplement pas l'équivalent sur OSX (et mon Windows XP de l'hosto :sick.

Sinon il y a des geeks errants hantant ce site ?  :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2011)

Cornegidoulle ! Les développeurs... Je suis effectivement impardonnable de les avoir oubliés. :rose:

C'est parce que je suis un faux geek....


----------



## sylko (13 Novembre 2011)

Je vous conseille de télécharger le livre «iPad at work» dans le store


----------



## jupiter123 (13 Novembre 2011)

A vous lire tous j'ai vraiment l'impression que nous sommes à un tournant avec l'Ipad. Plus rapide qu'un portable, plus simple, plus pratique peut etre, plus convivial aussi, plus discret en rdv (l'ipad ne coupe pas la communication avec l'interlocuteur au contraire d'un portable).

Cela fait une semaine que je travaille sur Ipad et Evernote. Jy ai mis tous mes projets. J'y ai rajouté mes taches et laissé de coté omnifocus pour l'instant en creant un carnet tache avec une note par tache. J'ai aussi rajouté des photos et des realisations. J'ai de nouvelles idéees tous les jours. 

A l'usage (consultation web, prise de notes, photos) je trouve que l'ipad est tres pratique et puissant. C'est une autre façon de "penser" l'informatique et ce qu'on fait. 

Je pense n'avoir découvert dans l'immobilier qu'1% de ces possibilités. Je fais de la transaction et du conseil en Immobilier d'entreprise et il y a des centaines de possibilités. Il ne me manque qu'un truc simple pour collecter et montrer mes immeubles + la realisation de mon keynote et ce sera le top. 

Est ce qu'il y a des commerciaux parmi nous ? L'utilisez vous ? Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## Fred 80 (13 Novembre 2011)

Pierrey a dit:


> Globalement, pour les utilisations multitâches, l'iPad est très inférieur à un ordi. Pour un usage "soft" (mails, document, internet, etc.), c'est génial


Bonjour,
C'est tout a fait ce que je dis. Et lorsque je parles de portable je ne fais pas de gueguerre PC MAC, je ne connais pas le MAC, je ne pourrais rien en dire a part des banalités (Choli mais cher )
Travailler avec un i pad : oui mais je penses que c'est un peu limité, je ne connais pas l'office de chez Mac mais je le suppose équivalent a celui d'un PC mais le modèle I pas est très en dessous. (le prix n'est pas le même non plus).


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2011)

@sylko, le quel? Celui d'apple ou de david sparks?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2011)

Pour ceux qui lisent l'anglais :

http://ipadinsight.com/ipad-at-work


http://forums.tipb.com/ipad-forum/190427-contest-how-do-you-use-ipad-your-job.html


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2011)

@cratès, merci...


----------



## Dchevenement (6 Avril 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai lu avec intérêt ce post.
@jupiter123, es tu le même que l'admin du site consultantformateur.com ?

Ce qui est intéressant c'est la lenteur de changement des usages qu'on peut percevoir à la lecture de certains post. Mais il est clair que l'iPad n'est pas un outil de "poseur" et qu'il va s'imposer au bureau comme il est en train d'imposer à la maison.

En effet, Apple en a vendu 55 millions en 2 ans, et a priori 60 à 70 millions en 2012. Cela doit en faire l'introduction d'une nouvelle technologie la plus rapide de l'histoire. 19% des foyers américains ont déjà une tablet. A titre d'info, 35% des foyers américains ont une console de jeux et ce chiffre n'augmente plus ...

Un point que vous ne mentionnez pas cependant dans les échanges, c'est la révolution de l'écriture qu'est en train de générer ce nouvel outil.
En effet, on voit fleurir un nombre incroyable d'application de prise de notes manuscrites et la technologie progresse à grand pas. Il est fort possible que nous n'écrivions plus sur nos chers cahiers d'ici à quelques années. Imaginer l'impact pour une utilisation au boulot.

Je pense d'ailleurs que cette révolution de l'écriture est tellement forte que j'ai décidé de fonder une société, BeesApps, pour commercialiser Beesy, une application de prise de notes intelligente pour les Pro, qui alimente automatiquement un gestionnaire de tâches à partir de ces notes. Une sorte d'assistant qui comprendrai ce que vous écrivez pour vous permettre de réutiliser efficacement ce que vous notez.
http://www.beesapps.fr/note-ipad-beesy/ pour un aperçu et une vidéo de démo.

Bon, nous ne sommes pas les seuls évidemment, et pour vous donner une idée de la vague puissante qui est en marche, nous analysons régulièrement le TOP 10 des applis de productivité sur l'iPad. Résultat: plus de 40% des applis du TOP10 Productivité concerne la prise de note, preuve que le besoin est grand.
D'ailleurs, le dernier né de la famille, Paper, fait un carton et se paie le luxe d'être la seconde application gratuite la plus téléchargée aux US.

La question de jupiter123 est donc très pertinente et l'iPad a déjà clairement révolutionné quelques métiers, je pense par exemple aux agences de comm, à certains avocats, aux commerciaux qui se baladent maintenant avec un book produit en video et fiche produits ...
Ca serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis de personnes dans différents métiers et qui utilisent l'iPad. 

A suivre donc


----------



## Mc_iPhone (6 Avril 2012)

Une partie importante de mon activité est consacrée à des réunions, qui durent chacune 2 à 3 heures dans des locaux la plupart du temps équipés de WiFi.

L'iPad me permet à la fois d'avoir sous la main, les documents envoyés avant la réunion pour discussion, les documents de références qui demeurent en permanence sur l'iPad  c'est pour cela que j'ai pris 64 Go , et puis bien sûr de prendre des notes.

J'ai les 3 logiciels d'Apple, mais je me sers essentiellement de Dropbox (pas besoin d'USB), GoodReader, Daedalus + TextExpander (plus simple que Pages), Numbers et bien entendu de Calendrier, Mail, Safari et Twitter. Assis, la prise de note est confortable, surtout si vous êtes obligé (comme moi) de regarder vos doigts pour taper sur le clavier. Avec l'iPad, vous voyez l'écran et le clavier.

La quasi-totalité de mes confrères est contrainte pour obtenir le même service de venir avec leur laptop et surtout les alimentations externes... Outre le poids de l'ensemble, cela signifie qu'il faut se trouver dans la salle de réunion proche d'une prise de courant...

Je suis très satisfait de cet achat.


----------



## filtrenet (10 Avril 2012)

L'iPad peut être à mon avis très utile pour les marketeurs ; ils peuvent faire leurs publicités en temps réel dans les rues en le portant avec eux, donc utiles aussi pour les représentants des sociétés.


----------



## cowpilot (13 Avril 2012)

À titre perso je vends des projets informatiques aux grandes sociétés. Beaucoup de rv donc, avec des prises de notes sous Pc ( je suis salarié et le jour ou j'aurai un MacBook n'est pas arrivé. ), avec sort note (open source) et one note dans mon dernier job. Je rechange la semaine prochaine et il n'est pas exclu que je me retrouve avec un Pc 15 pouces qui pèse un âne mort. Si c'est le cas, j'envisageai très sérieusement la prise de note (entretien en tête à tête de 45 minutes en moyenne ) depuis mon nouvel iPad.


----------



## samialee (2 Mai 2012)

Pour ma part, je conseille l'application Beesy si tu recherches une application à usage pro de l'Ipad. Beesy combine prise de notes intelligente et suivi ToDo automatique et personnalisé. En réunion, c'est l'idéal et le gain de temps est considérable
Je l'utilise tout le temps et je te garantie qu'elle est formidable

Au plaisir

Samia


----------



## cowpilot (3 Mai 2012)

C'est toi l'éditeur non?
Allez tu me l'offres, je teste à fond et ferai un compte rendu objectif validé par toi 
C'est pas que je sois à 5 près (j'ai acheté pas mal d'app ces derniers temps, d'albums et de books) mais je déteste payer pour voir...
Kenavo!

frederic.boucard(at)gmail.com


----------

